# Garage diorama 1/24



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello guys! Im new here and i decided to share with you my current project. Actually its not model car, but i hope you dont mind it.
So here are the pictures.









And if you watch complete diorama you will see something this









Material.








Lets see how big it has to be.


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Little update.


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Tiny update.

































Finished the floor and made garage door what will be on the side of the garage.


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Workingon details and front of the garage.


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

I made more of these angles.









































































What do you guys think if i put glass to the two holes what are top of the front doors (front doors are not done).


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

SWEET.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

alot of work in doing that wood. looks great.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats cool as hell!! and great pics too. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really cool!! Well build!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice job, good pics,


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

nice detail!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats pretty cool!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good job homie


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks cool man.


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Little update for you guys.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 2 2009, 03:03 AM~14360093
> *Thats cool as hell!! and great pics too. :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks
How i make garage doors


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow! your goin to town on this one! Nice build and thanks for sharing so far! Would you mind showing us how you cut the wood into smaller scale peices from those logs?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn that's gonna look good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 3 2009, 03:53 PM~14373176
> *Wow! your goin to town on this one! Nice build and thanks for sharing so far! Would you mind showing us how you cut the wood into smaller scale peices from those logs?
> *






good eye kirby......................... if you look close, they are thin sheets of wood  not logs lol


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice stuff bro!!


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

I Haven't had time to work on it, but now i have, and i finished first side.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

COOL PROJECT !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Very well done!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great man!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks awsome all the details look right on nice work


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Little update.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice garage.


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

So here is little update. Furnace for garage, but it will be in the other corner. Cold winters in Estonia lol.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:worship: true craftsmanship......


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

X3

NICE WORK.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THIS IS SO COOL.


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks!

Little update. I added metal sheed. U can see even nails if u look carefully. Then i made brush, shovel and fire hook. And stand for them. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Really nice work!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

im amazed with every update badass work


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Extremely baddass!!! :wow: VERY NICE WORK!!! :wow:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

man what size wood strips u used for the wall and floor man that looks awsome :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for posting this up......ive been wanting to do a a diorama and this is exactly the style im after.....keep [osting pics bro...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looks good keep up the good work


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Well little update again guys. I had to work on something after Estfield so, i decided to finish garage. Little blurry pictures but i hope u dont mind. Ill post better pictures soon.



















































































































Ollu


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That came out nice!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: That garage is awesome bro!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice to see u back to work on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Well little update. Basicaly interior is ready, i only add some stuff to the table and so. Posters and calendar and maybe numberplates to the walls. But pictures.











































































































































































Ollu


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats some nice detail. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: :h5: :boink: :drama: I'll be looking bro.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Some Bas Ass Detail here Bro...Very nice work....


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Did u use all bossil wood?


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Its very thin plywood. And all is made from this


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's really cool. 

I'd need to attempt one of these someday.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ok then bro ,u jus come on here to shine dont you ,that beats out 90% of the builders on here includeing me







,.......outstanding my friend ,,,outstanding 








im blown away


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ollu_@Dec 2 2010, 04:13 PM~19220307
> *Its very thin plywood. And all is made from this
> *



shit me i got bout 10 sheets ,u gave me a idea


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you guys!

dade county, i hope to see tread of your idea soon


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ollu_@Dec 3 2010, 08:08 AM~19226698
> *Thank you guys!
> 
> dade county, i hope to see tread of your idea soon
> *






oh u will i need to get with u in p/mfor the braces or brackets u use if u dont mind sharing with me


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Update guys!

Garage:

















































Look through window:








Light in the fireplace:
































System:


























































Ollu


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

The talent never ends..


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ollu_@Dec 8 2010, 12:14 PM~19272926
> *Update guys!
> 
> Garage:
> ...


 :wow: Detail is sick, looks like a real garage


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Well garage is ready, next thing on the list is surface.









































































































[imghttp://static1.fotoalbum.ee/fotoalbum/318/317/079658699bf906.jpg][/img]


















































Olari


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0 :0 

that is sooo cool man. The lighting effect is dead on everywhere.. badass!


----------



## Ollu (Jul 2, 2009)

Well little update again guys!

Posters and surface.



























































































































Olari


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

amazing work......that all i can say....thanks for sharing


----------

